# Fraps not recording?



## granggrang

When I run Fraps, it does a pretty good job of figuring out which programs are games that I want to record and which are not. However, I tried to record a few games with Fraps and the program didn't think I wanted to record it. No FPS counter showed up, and nothing happened when I pressed the button to record video. On some of these games, I was able to get Fraps to recognize the game by making it fullscreen, but the videos that Fraps outputted were completely blank. You could hear the music and sound effects in the background, but there was no video. Some games can't even run in fullscreen as far as I know. How do I fix this problem?


----------



## Wrench97

Are these java or flash internet games?


----------



## granggrang

No, I'm running the games as applications, not from my web browser. Is there a way to tell Fraps "Ok, this is a game, even though you don't think it is, so I want you to record it"?


----------



## Wrench97

Not sure, hang in there someone more familiar with fraps will be along.


----------



## granggrang

I recently discovered that I can tick the 'Monitor Aero desktop (DWM)' option in Fraps, and it'll record my entire desktop. Unfortunately, this wasn't very helpful, since both the game and the recording (video + music) were very choppy and the game would often lag 2-3 seconds behind my inputs. I also tried playing around with the Overlay settings - no dice.


----------



## RockmasteR

check if the FPS key is the same as the Video record Key
if it is change it to something else
also try this:
close Fraps, run the game, minimize the game, Run Fraps, wait for it to load, and minimize it to tray, switch to the game again and try to record


----------



## granggrang

By FPS key, I assume you mean the Overlay hotkey? If so, then they're not set to the same key.

When I tried what you suggested, there was no FPS counter. When I hit the record key and later stopped recording, Fraps did not make a recording of the game.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Make sure you have FRAPS version 3.4.7

I personally have FRAPS open with Windows so it is always there if i need to record something. There are 4 tabs in Fraps, General, FPS, Movies, and Screenshots.

Under FPS, there is a couple of things you can do, including changing the Overlay Hotkey, etc. My hotkey (for changing the position of the FPS counter) is F12.

Now under the Movies tab is where you adjust the actual recording settings. There is the video capture hotkey (F9) and the location of where you are trying to record the videos.
Now, system specs DO matter when using Fraps, with the fairly decent system in my signature, I can BARELY record BF3 while on all medium settings. And thats with writing video files to a different HDD than I'm gaming on.

As long as Fraps is running, and there is a display counter, and you hit the Hotkey (FPS counter will go red) It should record. Just remember that FRAPS uses a TON of Data. A 4 minute recording comes out to 4GB. That is a Gig a minute, and can really mess with performance in games.


----------



## granggrang

Although performance is certainly a major issue when using Fraps, especially on my budget laptop, my main concern is that I can't actually get the thing to work in the first place. I just checked; indeed, I am using version 3.4.7 of Fraps. I've gotten Fraps to work perfectly fine in the past on games like ToME and Terraria, but for some reason, there are other games where the FPS counter simply won't show up and Fraps won't record the game.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Huh. I have never had that problem. In fact, Fraps shows up on pretty much everything on my PC. Perhaps Fraps just doesn't support some games?


----------



## RockmasteR

Fraps supports the majority of games

when you enter the game, try to hit "F12" maybe the overlay is hidden

if that did not work, uninstall Fraps using Revo uninstaller from my sig also remove all its remains from the registry and from your HDD when prompted by Revo
restart your PC and install Fraps again
also make sure you have enough Disk space on the Destination Disk you are recording to


----------

